# My boobs haven't grown at all. is that weird?



## mstennischick

I'm 10 weeks and 3 days so I know it's still early, but all of my pregnancy books are saying to go buy a new bra and how my boobs are probably noticeably bigger but they're not at all. Is that weird? My mom said she had trouble breast feeding because she couldn't supply enough milk, and I'm scared the same thing is going to happen to me. Formula is so expensive and babies drink so much I'm scared!


----------



## jesssika

Lol boon growth won't affect your milk production. I'm nearly 21 weeks and my boobs haven't changed at all haha.


----------



## 12BeeMummy

I'm 17 weeks and I've only had a slight change, I guess we have to be patient they still have time to grow ....I hope lol x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Totally normal, mine didn't change until later on. :flower: xx


----------



## ClairAye

Mine didn't really get bigger and I had a pretty damn good supply :thumbup: I don't think breast size means bad supply at all!


----------



## MommyGrim

Breast size doesn't matter when it comes to BFing. Women who have A cup breasts can still BF since the milk comes from mammary glands and not from the actual breast tissue. :flower:


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Im 14/15 weeks & mine havent changed at all, and they arent sore either. Im not gonna lie i was getting a bit worried! Xx


----------



## newmommy21

Mine didn't start growing till about 32 weeks...now they feel huge! Don't worry if your boobs don't grow, it happens sometimes.

Plus they could get bigger when your milk comes in after baby


----------



## lil lovey

Not weird at all. My breast didn't change at all :( was so excited that they would but nufin happend lol


----------



## x__amour

Mine didn't really start growing until towards the end. :flow:


----------



## mstennischick

i know i want mine to grow! i was so excited! haha.


----------



## jozlyn896

Mine didn't really change much until my third trimester. As soon as Noah latched on for the first time the just blew up! I never had sore booies either :)


----------



## younglove

Mine haven't grown yet either.... I guess we still have lots of time for them to grow!


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm not a teen momma but I have little boobs and they never grew in pregnancy as much as I wanted them to it just didn't happen. I have been breastfeeding for 7 1/2 months. They got really big when my milk first came in but now 7 1/2 months later they r maybe only a Tad bit bigger. So totally okay and u still have a chance that u cqn breastfeed. My bra sizis a 34 b.


----------



## krys

I had small boobs and never leaked or anything and I successfully breastfed for 23 months. If you want to breastfeed, do it. Don't let formula be an option.


----------

